# Pay less for U.S Medical Schools



## Dr.Salahudin

As we all know the U.S economy is presently declining. Things are getting even worse. The value of the dollar has decreased. We are in a great debt which is only increasing. The government is being forced to distribute stimulus packages. These conditions may be suitable for med studentz. 

Discuss your views on how the current U.S economic recession is influencing Med Schools. Tuitions specifically. Also for those of you currently attending U.S med schools, hav u seen any unusual fluctuations in your tuition plans?


----------



## binca

It may be advantageous for students abroad who wish to study at U.S. schools but to my knowledge I have not seen a drop in the cost of tuitions plans, whether that be for medical school or just graduate programs. In fact I live in California and I know that they are actually raising the cost of tuition in both the UC and Cal State systems. It has been a continual tuition hike each year since I entered freshman year at Cal Poly SLO. In the case of most state schools tuition will continue to rise due to the budget cuts in education, especially now that they will divert money to stimulus packages. What I am waiting to see is whether the current crisis where they are laying off teachers in the elementary and high school levels will also arrive at the university level.


----------



## Thales

I can see the economy causing a rise in tuition costs, but not any cost drops. There was nearly a $20 per credit hour increase at the technical college I'm attending for my RN. Insane!

-fin
Thales


----------

